# Stallington Hall Hospital



## smileysal (Jul 16, 2007)

Even tho Stallington Hall is hugely derelict, and in a bad condition. I really liked this place. Anyhow, here's the pics i took here.







love this room

























Stallington Hall Roof, one of the few that are still there


----------



## smileysal (Jul 16, 2007)

Serving/food hatch to one of the rooms










Then onto Simpsons Pottery


----------



## Foxylady (Jul 16, 2007)

Those are great, Sal. Especially love the second roof shot. Well nice! 

Thanks for that.
Foxy


----------



## dweeb (Jul 17, 2007)

Looks like they have started gutting it, pity it was a unique location. Did you see the early 19th C oak pillars boxed in with plasterboard!!?


----------



## staffordshireranger (Jul 17, 2007)

Hi dweeb
this is one of my favourite places....with the bad weather the entire roof collapsed !! and if you remember there was two rooms split by a partition...the steel supports are a disappointment !
good pictures sal


----------



## King Al (Jul 18, 2007)

Great pictures Sal... I like the fire exit sign, you could use the designated exit or the big hole in the wall will do fine its wired seeing that blend of fine architecture and complete destruction in the same pictures, wired or sad?!?


----------



## turkey (Jul 24, 2007)

Its such a great old building, left to rot like that, its a real shame.


----------



## Lightbuoy (Jul 25, 2007)

Hey sal,

Supa dupa pictures. Even more gutted than Stallington Hall that I missed this one! Ta very much for sharing these pics -very nice 

Lb


----------



## Foxylady (Jul 25, 2007)

At last I've got some photos to post.  Loved this building. It's very quirky and the more I look at the pics, the more it seems like a stage scene with the plasterwork and columns against the more industrial-looking red brick, as if someone's decided to put on a Shakespeare play in a factory!  Hope you enjoy them.





























































Cheers
Foxy


----------



## King Al (Jul 30, 2007)

Cool pictures foxy, I particularly like the ones showing the fire escapes


----------



## smileysal (Aug 3, 2007)

Good pics Foxy, didn't notice you near the fire escapes  (i must have walked around there with my eyes blindfolded lmao). Cheers for the pics, the room with the panelling looks great. 

 Sal


----------



## Zowey (Sep 17, 2007)

Amazing pics !! 

Quite fond of going up there myself at night to take some pics to see of any paranormal activities....

Anybody notice security up there and if so what the security company is ? 

Any help would be greatley appreciated


----------

